# Research



## suzi (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi

I've been offered a bewildering choice of down regulation drugs and stimulation drugs and i wonder if you could point me in the direction please of any independent clinical research that compares the results of each?

For instance to down regulate i've been offered - sniffing, daily injection or a one off monthly injection - I'm leaning towards the easier route of a one off injection but have read on the noticeboards that most people seem to take a daily medication so I'm unsure about what to do. What is the difference please between the daily down regulation regime and the monthly one? i don't want to make the wrong choice.

Also in terms of stimuation drugs - some seem to contain just FSH and others include LH? Does the LH factor make a difference in terms of producing better eggs please?

Hope Catie's ok?

suzi


----------



## suzi (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi

Sorry Peter


I'm not sure if you've seen this? I'm going off the end of the page!

Many thanks

Suzi


----------



## LynnAsp (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Suzi

I know you are asking Peter a question but I would just like to say that I was offered loads of different drugs etc and we didn't have a clue what to chose, in the end because my Gp was paying for them I chose the cheapest as the consultant said there was not much difference performance wise with them all. I did daily injections at first with Suprecur (think I spelt it right)in my belly with a really small needle - not a bad a it soundsand I didn't get any side effects to mention, then 10 days of mengon (in my bum), I was also given Pregnyl for a day or so before egg collection, but only had 1 inj instead of three as after my EC I had to go on Gestone injs every day because of something or other.. I am still having these inj until I'm 12 weeks. (currently 10wk 3days with twins). 

Hope What I have said may be of some help!

Good Luck

Lynn


----------



## LynnAsp (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi again suzi

Mabe I should also mention I had 23 (approx) follicles, got 13 eggs and 10 fertilised.

See ya

Lynn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



suzi said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been offered a bewildering choice of down regulation drugs and stimulation drugs and i wonder if you could point me in the direction please of any independent clinical research that compares the results of each?
> 
> ...


----------

